# Modalità di approccio virtuale



## Pincopallino (9 Agosto 2022)

Con che frasi avete approcciato un uomo o una donna che volevate conoscere? E quali frasi vi sono rimaste più in mente vuoi perché divertenti, accattivanti o ridicole?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2022)

Un vafanculo ..non proprio detto così ma il senso era quello


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Agosto 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un vafanculo ..non proprio detto così ma il senso era quello


Cioè ti ha approcciata mandandoti a fank?


----------



## omicron (9 Agosto 2022)

Io non ho mai approcciato nessuno


----------



## Reginatriste72 (9 Agosto 2022)

Anche io non ho mai approcciato nessuno virtualmente, tendenzialmente mi fido poco. Qualche giorno fa uno mi ha scritto su whatsapp, non ho capito come avesse il mio numero, scrivendomi: Scusa ma chi sei che ho il tuo numero senza nome? Io mi chiamo…di….
Bloccato immediatamente


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Cioè ti ha approcciata mandandoti a fank?


Reciprocamente
Non so se fosse un approccio ma è stato un inizio


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Reciprocamente
> Non so se fosse un approccio ma è stato un inizio


Ahaha, mi hai fatto venire in mente il milanese . Lui approccio garbato, si è presentato con nome e telefono.  Io l'ho sfanculato alla grande, credo con una risposta di due parole.... due parole: cosa praticamente impossibile per me . Ovviamente non ho nemmeno abbozzato una risposta del tipo "ti chiamerò ", pensando solo a come cacchio si permettesse uno antipatico come lui di osare rivolgermi la parola.

Cazzo  

Peccato solo che di "approcciarmi", in quel senso, non ce lo avesse manco per le balle.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non ho mai approcciato nessuno


Non mi stupisce. Al limite ti metti a parlare di allergie e antistaminici.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ahaha, mi hai fatto venire in mente il milanese . Lui approccio garbato, si è presentato con nome e telefono.  Io l'ho sfanculato alla grande, credo con una risposta di due parole.... due parole: cosa praticamente impossibile per me . Ovviamente non ho nemmeno abbozzato una risposta del tipo "ti chiamerò ", pensando solo a come cacchio si permettesse uno antipatico come lui di osare rivolgermi la parola.
> 
> Cazzo
> 
> Peccato solo che di "approcciarmi", in quel senso, non ce lo avesse manco per le balle.


C’è pure qualcuno che va in giro a scrivere alle lei in questione che gli ricordano la moglie, così tanto per buttar li qualcosa. Insomma ognuno usa le sue.


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> C’è pure qualcuno che va in giro a scrivere alle lei in questione che gli ricordano la moglie, così tanto per buttar li qualcosa. Insomma ognuno usa le sue.


Cioè approccia una scopo trombaggio.... dicendo che gli ricorda la moglie? Mitico!


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè approccia una scopo trombaggio.... dicendo che gli ricorda la moglie? Mitico!


Oh Yeaahhh! Così mi raccontano. 



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io non ho mai approcciato nessuno virtualmente, tendenzialmente mi fido poco. Qualche giorno fa uno mi ha scritto su whatsapp, non ho capito come avesse il mio numero, scrivendomi: Scusa ma chi sei che ho il tuo numero senza nome? Io mi chiamo…di….
> Bloccato immediatamente


Crudelia! Magari ne veniva fuori qualcosa di interessante! 



Nocciola ha detto:


> Reciprocamente
> Non so se fosse un approccio ma è stato un inizio


Ma poi linisssio…ha avuto anche un seguito?


----------



## omicron (10 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce. Al limite ti metti a parlare di allergie e antistaminici.


Ma no, poi se c’è da chiacchierare io chiacchiero, solo non scrivo a nessuno e qualche volta neanche rispondo, sono un tantino asociale


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oh Yeaahhh! Così mi raccontano.
> 
> 
> Crudelia! Magari ne veniva fuori qualcosa di interessante!
> ...


Si


----------



## Lostris (10 Agosto 2022)

"non mi conosco, ma se mi conosci ti sto simpatico"

non è stata rivolta a me, ma ho riso per mezz'ora.

"Ciao bella come stai?
Di sicuro dirai chi è questo qua ma sappia che vero che non ci conosciamo ma da giorni vedevo tuo profilo nella pagina di suggerimenti di amicizia perciò ho deciso di cercarti sperando di non disturbarti"

Ora, io non sono stata mai per modalità virtuali, se non come approfondimenti di conoscenze reali, ma francamente non capisco come -tralasciando momentaneamente i contenuti - uno o una che si approcci virtualmente tante volte non curi la grammatica... non parliamo poi della punteggiatura.
Avessi anche l'ormone guardingo, agonizza seduta stante.

E che cazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> "non mi conosco, ma se mi conosci ti sto simpatico"
> 
> non è stata rivolta a me, ma ho riso per mezz'ora.
> 
> ...


Classista!


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Agosto 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> "non mi conosco, ma se mi conosci ti sto simpatico"
> 
> non è stata rivolta a me, ma ho riso per mezz'ora.
> "Ciao bella come stai?
> ...


si va beh, ma così come faccio a tampinarti? Io mi esprimo solo con frasi fatte o copiate dagli spot pubblicitari!

PincoGadget.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (10 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oh Yeaahhh! Così mi raccontano.
> 
> 
> Crudelia! Magari ne veniva fuori qualcosa di interessante!
> ...


Dici di sbloccarlo 
Un altro su Fb una volta mi ha scritto:
“ ciao sono … a parte far sparire me…se avessi tre desideri quali sarebbero?”
Cosa ho fatto  bloccato anche questo


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Agosto 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Dici di sbloccarlo
> Un altro su Fb una volta mi ha scritto:
> “ ciao sono … a parte far sparire me…se avessi tre desideri quali sarebbero?”
> Cosa ho fatto  bloccato anche questo


Tu non assomigli a mia moglie…sappilo. 
Pero rompete i coglioni in egual misura.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (11 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tu non assomigli a mia moglie…sappilo.
> Pero rompete i coglioni in egual misura.


Sarà che te lo meriti 
Poi ci sono rotture di coglioni e rotture di coglioni. Rocco Schiavone aveva una scala di valutazione di rotture di coglioni che la vita gli consegnava ogni giorno…


----------



## Ulisse (12 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con che frasi avete approcciato un uomo o una donna che volevate conoscere? E quali frasi vi sono rimaste più in mente vuoi perché divertenti, accattivanti o ridicole?


approccio all'epoca degli SMS..quando WA era partito ancora da troppo poco e la connessione dati sul cellulare non era per tutti

Scrivo un msg con una richiesta di chiarimenti per lavoro.
mi risponde educatamente che ho sbagliato numero

Io insisto, pure incazzato tipo: 
"Piero, fai poco il cretino che sono in meeting e non posso parlare ma ho urgenza. Manda subito!"
di nuovo lei: "guardi che non sono Piero e veramente mi dispiace ma ha sbagliato numero"

ed io "appena finisco ti chiamo e mi senti....ti tolgo io la voglia di scherzare"

richiamo dopo un paio di ore, falso stupore nel sentire una donna...dico pure: " ma lei è la moglie di Piero?...se è vicino, me lo può passare?"
Falsissima mortificazione per l'errore e richiesta, supplica, di permettermi a tutti i costi di rimediare alla figuraccia offrendo un caffè/aperitivo perchè, guarda caso, spiegandoci, eravamo ad una manciata di km di distanza.

Oggi, tutta questa fantasia non serve più
Basta aprire il profilo Telegram


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> approccio all'epoca degli SMS..quando WA era partito ancora da troppo poco e la connessione dati sul cellulare non era per tutti
> 
> Scrivo un msg con una richiesta di chiarimenti per lavoro.
> mi risponde educatamente che ho sbagliato numero
> ...


E lo dici a me


----------



## Ulisse (12 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E lo dici a me


vabbè...tu ti metti ad aprire il profilo Telegram

per la cronaca,
l'ho rifatto in vacanza
contattato da solo 3 gay e nessuna donna.

uno è stato anche spiritoso...mi ha approcciato con qualcosa del tipo:
"ho una bellissima moto e d'estate ci vado solo con un pantaloncino corto. Se non hai paura, ti va di venirmi dietro ? "


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> vabbè...tu ti metti ad aprire il profilo Telegram
> 
> per la cronaca,
> l'ho rifatto in vacanza
> ...


Anche io l ho riaperto l altro gg per curiosità 
Mi hanno scritto in 4 ...per fortuna nessun cazzo volante ..
Cmq chat cancellate e profilo tornato privato...
C è veramente tanta gente che non ha un cazzo da fare ...
Beh la frase tu la potresti rifilare a qualche donzella....


----------



## Ulisse (12 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io l ho riaperto l altro gg per curiosità


eh si..curiosità    



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh la frase tu la potresti rifilare a qualche donzella....


eh già...
poi mi ritrovo una che mi prende in parola e viene con qualche strap-on ed alla prima frenata...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> eh si..curiosità
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E che vuoi che sia ..magari scopri pure che ti piace...
No telegram lo apro solo per curiosità...
Sono tutti pazzi quello che scrivono così a cazzo


----------



## Ulisse (12 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E che vuoi che sia ..magari scopri pure che ti piace...


non che mi spaventi la cosa.
Più che altro mi dispiacerebbe realizzare che ho speso tanti anni a correre dietro la passera.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non che mi spaventi la cosa.
> Più che altro mi dispiacerebbe realizzare che ho speso tanti anni a correre dietro la passera.


Beh ma una cosa non preclude l altra ....
Apertura...ci vuole apertura


----------



## Ulisse (12 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma una cosa non preclude l altra ....
> Apertura...ci vuole apertura


apertura ed una moto...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> apertura ed una moto...


E che ci vuole...,


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non che mi spaventi la cosa.
> Più che altro mi dispiacerebbe realizzare che ho speso tanti anni a correre dietro la passera.


Iniziò a temere per la tua integrità


----------



## omicron (12 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non che mi spaventi la cosa.
> Più che altro mi dispiacerebbe realizzare che ho speso tanti anni a correre dietro la passera.


Bah… dopo puoi darti ai trenini


----------



## Ulisse (12 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Iniziò a temere per la tua integrità


tranquilla.
considero l'eventualità come pure approccio statistico.
Alla pari di venire sbranato da  un calamaro gigante.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> tranquilla.
> considero l'eventualità come pure approccio statistico.
> Alla pari di venire sbranato da  un calamaro gigante.


Mmmm che voglio dire col cambiamento climatico potrebbero pure esserci già nei nostri mari. 
Di conseguenza.....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mmmm che voglio dire col cambiamento climatico potrebbero pure esserci già nei nostri mari.
> Di conseguenza.....


È fottuto
Ecco gli serviva il forum  (e telegram)per capire  il suo vero orientamento sessuale


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È fottuto
> Ecco gli serviva il forum  (e telegram)per capire  il suo vero orientamento sessuale


Mi sono impegnata moralmente a non mettere in soggezione il suo batacchio. 
Di conseguenza non posso espormi oltre. 
Vero che è lui che mi ci porta, però voglio trattenermi. 
@Ulisse  caro apprezza. 
Mi fido di te


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi sono impegnata moralmente a non mettere in soggezione il suo batacchio.


Io no


----------



## ologramma (12 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io l ho riaperto l altro gg per curiosità
> Mi hanno scritto in 4 ...per fortuna nessun cazzo volante ..
> Cmq chat cancellate e profilo tornato privato...
> C è veramente tanta gente che non ha un cazzo da fare ...
> Beh la frase tu la potresti rifilare a qualche donzella....


nel mio caso di cazzi volenti non li vedo ma vedo le passere aperte  presumo di escort  , seguo la guerra in ucraiana con telegram intendo , notizie che in tv non danno sia dell'una e l'altra parte , alcune oscurate altre no


----------



## Ulisse (12 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mmmm che voglio dire col cambiamento climatico potrebbero pure esserci già nei nostri mari.
> Di conseguenza.....


Resto a riva allora ...anzi...solo piscina



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È fottuto
> Ecco gli serviva il forum  (e telegram)per capire  il suo vero orientamento sessuale


Nessun cambio di direzione.
Tranquilla...



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi sono impegnata moralmente a non mettere in soggezione il suo batacchio.


 Si si
E cerchiamo di tenerlo sempre in mente


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> approccio all'epoca degli SMS..quando WA era partito ancora da troppo poco e la connessione dati sul cellulare non era per tutti
> 
> Scrivo un msg con una richiesta di chiarimenti per lavoro.
> mi risponde educatamente che ho sbagliato numero
> ...


ecco un altro fenomeno del paraculismo


----------



## Ulisse (13 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco un altro fenomeno del paraculismo


è il metodo Stanislavskij

l'originalità nell'approccio è (forse era) fondamentale specilmente con quelle piene di mosconi intorno.
Senza, diventi uno dello sciame


----------

